# Can I keep a blue severum with my frontosa?



## teeth and skin =blood (Sep 11, 2003)

My friend needs a home for his wonderful adult female severum . I have a 75 gallon with a small 4" frontosa in it . is it possible that i can mix these 2 together for awhile ?

I know eventualy thsi tank will be to small for the frotnosa alone but they grow slow and I plan to get a 125 in the future . so what do you think will this be ok for now ?


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

never know for sure until you try


----------



## teeth and skin =blood (Sep 11, 2003)

The 2 things that concern me are that they need 2 diffrent water requirements.

severum needs soft and front needs hard well i have done alittle research and found otu that captive bred fronts can live in 7.5 to 8.5 ph and severums can live in 6.5 to 7.5 . my tap water is 7.5 so it is possible as far as that goes

my other worry is the diffrence in size the little front is 4" and the severum is 8 i dotn want my frotn to get eaten up even thought he should be alittle more aggresive then the severum


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

yeah but I dont think it will be a big deal considering the size of the tank


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

ive never seen a blue severum only green and gold u got a pic


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

that's what I wanted to know too, I've never seen a blue severum

anyways, it should work if you keep the water in the mid 7s, both types of fish are generally peaceful.

and a 75 would house a single frontosa for life, but a single frontosa is boring unless it's a big male and at 4" you could be very disappointed


----------



## cowis (Dec 15, 2003)

ya i think it would be ok. but u never know for sure cichilds can be unperdictable. so if u have a spare tank put them togerther and see want happens. if they dont get along put it in its own tank.


----------

